# 2014 36/52 bcd?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone know BCD? Do I have to use proprietary Campy chainrings? Or would TA, SRAM work?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

All recent Campy cranks have been either 135mm or hybrid 110/112mm BCD. I doubt this would change for 2014. Campy's 52-36 uses the compact 110/112 crank.

Choices are using OEM Campy chainrings, and the only other I'd use is Stronglight Type D, which match Campy's BCD and have similar shift quality. 

TA chainrings have only 1/2 the number of pins & ramps as Campy & Stronglight, so I would not expect TA to shift as fast. For racing or very fast group rides, this is a non-starter for me.

Note newer Campy chainrings (2011 & up , i think) use a threaded hole, small ring ... therefore requires a male-only chainring bolt, not the usual 2-piece bolts.

Stronglight still requires traditional 2-piece bolt, a plus in my book, because you can select much more durable steel bolts instead of the flimsy & easy to strip aluminum bolts.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Answer to OP is that it's a proprietary, ie non standard 110 BCD. The rings would have to be "campy compatible" at least.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

framesti said:


> Does anyone know BCD? Do I have to use proprietary Campy chainrings? Or would TA, SRAM work?


Must be campy compatible: TA, Stonglight, Miche, and Ambrosio make Campy compatible chainrings, there are probably others.


----------

